# Big Nick's Black Belt Grading....



## Sarah (Dec 5, 2004)

I hope you will all join me in wishing Nick luck with his up coming TKD BB test this Saturday!

Give em hell Nick!


----------



## MJS (Dec 5, 2004)

Good luck!!!! :asian: 

Please let us know how it went!!

Mike


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 5, 2004)

good luck!


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow, big event!  So, that's why I haven't "seen" you much lately...I forgot you said December but that seems so long ago!  Give it all you got.  Make sure you bring a couple of carbo bars to eat an hour before and water. And also, don't stay on Martialtalk all night...get some sleep!  haha.. Wish you the best and have a great day too... its one you will always remember. Oh, and have somebody take pics!  TW


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 5, 2004)

Best of luck in your gradeing.
Be sure to let us know what happens and how you felt it went


----------



## Lisa (Dec 5, 2004)

Good luck Big Nick!


----------



## bignick (Dec 5, 2004)

wow...This saturday....

Crap, I knew something was going on...thanks for reminding me...

Thanks everybody...I've found that just as when grieving there are stages you go through when getting ready for something like this:


Denial - _There is no way I am testing...I can just ignore it._
Anger - _Ok, not sure how this one fits in, but whatever._
Bargaining - _I promise I'll work harder than I ever have after the test if I can just pass_
Depression - _I'm gonna fail, I know it, I'm not good enough, not prepared enough...and never will be..._
Acceptance -_ Alright, let's do it...whatever happens, happens...I'm ready to rock_
I hit "acceptance" sometime last week so things are going smooth now. Thanks again everybody, thanks Sarah, for remembering...

I won't really know if I pass or fail until a little while after and if I do pass I won't recieve my belt until January 29, so I'll keep everyone posted..


----------



## Lisa (Dec 5, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> Denial - _There is no way I am testing...I can just ignore it._
> Anger - _Ok, not sure how this one fits in, but whatever._
> Bargaining - _I promise I'll work harder than I ever have after the test if I can just pass_
> Depression - _I'm gonna fail, I know it, I'm not good enough, not prepared enough...and never will be..._
> Acceptance -_ Alright, let's do it...whatever happens, happens...I'm ready to rock_


 
 LOL, Big Nick... Yes Kubler-Ross' five stages of death and dying comes in handy in all sorts of aspects of our lives.  Glad you never gave up and reached the final stage, many don't and end up giving up what they have worked so hard to attain.  Again, good luck to you and knock em dead, or break a leg, or... well you know


----------



## chinto01 (Dec 5, 2004)

Good luck and remember that this is not the end it is just the beginning


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 5, 2004)

good luck


----------



## someguy (Dec 5, 2004)

Best of luck


----------



## bignick (Dec 5, 2004)

Again, thanks...and just so everyone knows....

I found out that Sarah will be testing for green belt on saturday as well, may not be as "big" of a step, but still just as important...good luck to you Sarah...


----------



## Aqua4ever (Dec 5, 2004)

GOOD LUCK GOOD LUCK GOOD LUCK
will be thinking of you on Sat!


----------



## Zepp (Dec 5, 2004)

Kick some *** Nick!   :ninja:


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 5, 2004)

Take a deep breathe and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and remember we all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you!!!

     - Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 5, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> I found out that Sarah will be testing for green belt on saturday as well, may not be as "big" of a step, but still just as important...good luck to you Sarah...


 Sarah!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Go, go, go!!!   You can do it!!!

 - Ceicei


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 5, 2004)

Bignick, in honor of the occasion, I think we of the Minnesota contingent, Baytor, Auxprix and me should come to your test and cheer you on.  Or, maybe not...the master would probably throw us out.

Go Sarah, you will do well, have a great day!   TW


----------



## bignick (Dec 5, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Bignick, in honor of the occasion, I think we of the Minnesota contingent, Baytor, Auxprix and me should come to your test and cheer you on. Or, maybe not...the master would probably throw us out.
> 
> Go Sarah, you will do well, have a great day! TW


Yes, that would be cool.  However, the test is closed to the public.  That's the reason why I won't get my belt until January 29th.  Since the test is closed to the public we have a get together where all the people that tested put on a demo and recieve our promotions.  It also gives the students that may have missed a break or something a chance to retest.  Also, we have quite a few schools scattered throughout the midwest and we have black belt tests twice a year.  So we use them as a "reunion" of sorts and usually have a dinner and dance or get together afterwards.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 5, 2004)

Maybe we should have named this a good luck thread   .

Good luck Sarah on your upcoming test. :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 5, 2004)

Nick, you're gonna rock, I totally know it.

 If I may, a few pointers:

 Remember to focus on your breathing - you're going to need your wind, so control your breathing.  

 Don't think too much - relax and let your training take over.

 Part of this will most likely be about protocol - be exemplery in your protocol.

 Part of this might also be about running you down to nothing to see what else you've got in you.  If this happens, remember it's part of the test and dig into your heart ... and go one more.

 If you weren't ready to test, it's not likely you'd be asked to test, so have faith in your instructor, your training, and your heart and you'll do fine.

 Can't wait to see you in black!

 ROCK ON!!

 Georgia


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 5, 2004)

Big Nick kick butt!  Can't wait to hear about your journey on Saturday!  


Sarah whoo hooo!   Let's see some of them rolls you've been working on! 


artyon:   Doing the wave for you both!


----------



## Lisa (Dec 5, 2004)

Whoohoo You Go Sarah!
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 6, 2004)

Sarah - the same goes for you.  Relax and let your training take over - you'll ROCK - CUZ YOU KNOW WHY??? CUZ YOU ALREDY DOOOOO!!!

 KICK BUTT WOMAN!
 G


----------



## bignick (Dec 6, 2004)

congrats to you, shesulsa...moderator, eh?


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Dec 6, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> congrats to you, shesulsa...moderator, eh?


 
Whoa!  I didn't notice before.  I leave you with this perfect quote, Shesulsa:

*Power corrupts. Absolute power is kind of neat. 

-John Lehman (1942 - ), Secretary of the Navy, 1981-1987 * 


Good luck to Big Nick and Sarah both.  Let us know how it goes.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## MJS (Dec 6, 2004)

Good luck to you too Sarah!!

Also, please let us know how it went!!!

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 6, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Big Nick kick butt! Can't wait to hear about your journey on Saturday!
> 
> 
> Sarah whoo hooo! Let's see some of them rolls you've been working on!
> ...


 
Ditto! Good luck to you both. Let us know how it went!


----------



## The Kai (Dec 6, 2004)

sarh good luck


Big Nick, luck, rest and plenty of water before the big day
Todd


----------



## bignick (Dec 6, 2004)

well...i ran out of rep to give for everybody that replied to this....but thank you all...


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 6, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Whoa!  I didn't notice before.  I leave you with this perfect quote, Shesulsa:
> 
> *Power corrupts. Absolute power is kind of neat.
> 
> -John Lehman (1942 - ), Secretary of the Navy, 1981-1987 *


 Aw, golly gee, Steve.  You know me somewhat and I'm sure you have good faith in how I will handle things... MUAAAHAAAHAAHAAAA*HAAAAAA!!!!!!*


----------



## Vadim (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi BigNick! Good luck with your grading I am sure you will do well.

-Vadim


----------



## someguy (Dec 7, 2004)

Good luck sarah unless I'm to later then well hopefull good job


----------



## Flatlander (Dec 7, 2004)

You go Nick, and don't ****ing stop.  Find the source of power, exploit it, deplete it, and keep looking for more.  There is no finishing until you're dead, Nick.  Don't ****ing stop until you're dead.  Bleed for the challenge, buddy.  Bleed for you.

Much respect.

-Dan :asian:


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 7, 2004)

Good luck to both of ya!!!   artyon:  artyon:


----------



## bignick (Dec 9, 2004)

So I found out today that Sarah's "saturday" is actually testing tomorrow.....

evidently, people in New Zealand somehow live in the future...so for all the rest of us that are stuck in the past...good luck tomorrow


----------



## Miles (Dec 9, 2004)

Good luck!

Miles


----------



## Adept (Dec 9, 2004)

I wont wish either of you luck. You dont need it.

 Instead I offer congratulations. Well done to the both of you.


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 10, 2004)

GO BIG NICK! 
GO SARAH!

And get some sleep tonight!!!  Bring some carbo bars to eat 1-1/1 hrs. before.  TW


----------



## Sarah (Dec 10, 2004)

Just a quick note to let you know that it is all over THANK GOD!!  We started 1/2 hour late as the head instructor was late....grrr....I think they do these things just to torture us!



All and all...it was horrible and painful, and the best part is its over!!



YAY.....



Im pretty confident that Raewyn, Derek and I all passed but we wont get our results until next week.

GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW NICK!!


----------



## MJS (Dec 10, 2004)

Congrats Sarah!!!!!!!! artyon:  :cheers: 

Mike


----------



## Flatlander (Dec 10, 2004)

Good stuff, Sarah.  Way to do it up. :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 10, 2004)

Sarah, we knew you could do it!  RIGHTEOUS!!!


----------



## kenpo tiger (Dec 10, 2004)

I just noticed this thread too.  Not ignoring you all.

Biggie (betcha missed my saying that to you all this time!) - you kick some major butt, boy.  No doubt in my mind you'll pass.  The largest part of being a black belt is in your heart and mind.  The rest is just details.

Sarah.  Also no doubt in my mind you'll pass.

BUT - just in case -- :samurai: artyon:


----------



## bignick (Dec 10, 2004)

congrats sarah...

well...probably won't be on until sunday or later...so i'll talk to everyone then...


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 10, 2004)

Way to go Sarah!!!  Now ice your knee and be kind to it.  

Go Big Nick--I know you will do well tomorrow, so enjoy the moment--albeit the looonnng moment.  Sleep!!!!! TW


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 10, 2004)

nice job sarah,ice those knees and get back in there.


----------



## bignick (Dec 12, 2004)

I figure I'd write a little "journal" entry for any that may be slightly interested.



			
				Big Nick's Big Day said:
			
		

> So, to truly get a feel for the whole situation, you need to start at the night before. Well, the night before my test I relaxed with a couple friends and watched a movie. Finally crawled into bed around 11-11:30. Nervous as could be so I had some trouble getting to sleep...probably fell asleep a little after midnight. Now, for those that don't know, I'm a junior in college and still live in the dorms. So, of course, some idiot pulled the fire alarm at 2:50 in the morning. I was not a very happy boy. While standing outside I was talking to my buddy and told him it just "had to be tonight, just had to be." I figured might as well put my time to good use and started practicing outside. We were let back into the building aroud 3:20. I didn't fall asleep again until after 4 a.m. Woke up at 6:50 a.m. and got ready, had a solid breakfast and headed out. Got to the school around 7:45 and just rested for a bit. Check in started at 8:30. After everybody had checked in we started with the written test. Again, I'm a college student so I take tests for a living. SO, the written portion was no big deal. Around 10ish we moved onto the physical test. It started with a timed run, just under a mile. From there we went right into situps and pushups in a minute. After some windsprints and a million footwork drills we cooled down with some flexibility tests. We got about an hour break for "lunch" at 11:30. The technique part of the test started at 1:00. My friend and I just stayed at the school and relaxed and tried to stay warmed up. When one o'clock rolled around we started with forms and moved on to all types of kicking combinations, one steps, and hogu drills. When that was finished we got to the easy part and one of my favorites, breaking. The required break was triple roundhouse, one foot, three different boards without setting down. From there we had various breaks we could chose from. I did 3 board forearm, 3 board knifehand, 2 board 360 axe kick, 3 board front kick, and double front kick(one board each foot, jump and break both at same time). All breaks were held by people and there were no spacers. Got all my breaks and when I was done there was such a feeling of relief/accomplishment.  I think I finally left the school sometime around 5:30.  *UNOFFICIALLY*, I think I passed, and my instructor said he didn't think I needed to retest on anything, but he wasn't running the test so I can't take that as a 100% guarantee. I'll find that out within a couple of days and from there it's just the public demonstration in January.


----------



## BrandiJo (Dec 12, 2004)

wow ....thats alot to do ...im glad i have a while to wait for my black belt


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 12, 2004)

Big Nick, congrats on doing such a great job!  On interrupted sleep too.
I think the triple round kick would have been hard for me and the double front impossible.  That's awesome.--you had a lot of breaks/boards required. For rec. black, we just have 5 for guys, 4 for women. I think you must have left out the sparring part, though.  But maybe the all the running etc. took that in place. I'm sure you are glad that is over. Fantastic job!  TW


----------



## bignick (Dec 12, 2004)

Yes, the breaking was fun. There are exceptions made for people that have problems with jumping.  For the double front they can kick one and without setting down jump and kick the other.  The head instructor came up to me before we started and joked that we could probably skip the hand techniques for me. I told him that we should at least go through the motions. No I didn't leave the sparring out, my school usually doesn't do sparring for tests. I have seen it but we don't focus on competition so we don't usually spend time testing people on how they spar. It does happen and we were all ready for it, had all our gear, but it didn't happen this time.


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 12, 2004)

Well your test was longer than usual and just as physical from what it sounds.  Our sparring just ends up in people getting hurt, then we have to do our breaks afterward when we are absolutely spent. He goes until we can't go on literally.  I couldn't will my legs to go up at the end, in fact, one leg gave a little and I stumbled. Not many can do all their breaks then--mostly the big guys.

I would have had to do that double jump one at a time, can't get it to belt level at the same time. Now we should have a party for you.  artyon:  artyon: TW


----------



## Sarah (Dec 12, 2004)

Well done Nick, you must be so glad that is it all done!

Cant wait to see some photos when you have your award ceremony.


----------



## bignick (Dec 12, 2004)

There are a couple of cool pics that someone got while I was breaking, when I get a copy of them I'll try and get them up somewhere.  In the picture of my 360 axe kick break i'm doing the splits standing up, I couldn't believe it was actually me...


----------



## The Kai (Dec 12, 2004)

Sounds like a tough test, I'm sure you did fine

Todd


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 12, 2004)

Way cool, Nick!  I'm sure you're glad it's over.  Sounds like it is well-deserving of the rank.

*YOU SO TOTALLY ROCK!!*

 Welcome

 JKN Georgia


----------



## Lisa (Dec 12, 2004)

Congrats Nick, can't wait to see the pics


----------



## Flatlander (Dec 12, 2004)

Good work, Nick.  Much respect,

:asian:
Dan


----------



## Zepp (Dec 12, 2004)

*Good job Sarah!* Keep up the training.

Nick, that sounds like one hard test.  *You rule dude!*

Congrats to both of you.  :cheers:


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Dec 12, 2004)

Now THAT is a test!

Good job.  Hope the results are favorable.



Regards,


Steve


----------



## MJS (Dec 12, 2004)

Congrats to both Sarah and Nick!  Keep up the hard work!!

artyon:  :cheers: 

Mike


----------



## pete (Dec 12, 2004)

great job bignick... congrats!

pete.


----------



## pete (Dec 12, 2004)

congrats sarah.  keep up the good work and hard training!

pete


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 13, 2004)

Congratulations to Sarah and BigNick!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  A big sigh of relief that it's over!  We, too, await these pictures!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  - Ceicei


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 13, 2004)

Congrats to Nick and Sarah !!


----------



## Raewyn (Dec 13, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Just a quick note to let you know that it is all over THANK GOD!!  We started 1/2 hour late as the head instructor was late....grrr....I think they do these things just to torture us!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Our instructor was really pleased with the way we all went.......... which is always a good thing!!!!!      and my knee held out to the bitter end!!!!!!!!!


Im a bit late Bignic - good luck but Im sure you did real good and kicked butt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 13, 2004)

Great job Bignick, Sarah and Raisin! artyon:  Bignick thanks for sharing your story!  Ladies I'm sure you had lots of fun and please let us know the results!!! :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 13, 2004)

Sarah and Raisin - I should have done this earlier ...

*YOU SO TOTALLY** ROCK!!!*

*BOTH OF YOU!!!*

 Congratulations, dearies!!


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 13, 2004)

artyon: 

Glad to hear it went well for both of you!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 13, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Congratulations to Sarah and BigNick!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto! Congrats Big Nick and Sarah!!!!! And yes, PLEASE POST PICS!!!


----------



## kenpo tiger (Dec 13, 2004)

Congrats you all on jobs well done!  Biggie, we _must_ see pics of you breaking. Sarah and Raewyn, see my other post please.


----------



## Vadim (Dec 14, 2004)

Congrats on a job well done! artyon: 

-Vadim


----------



## Baytor (Dec 14, 2004)

Congrats you too.


----------



## bignick (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm waiting on those pics....I want to see them too...I just got a quick glimpse on the digital camera's screen...you'll get 'em when I get 'em..


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Dec 14, 2004)

Congrats!  Big Nick!  artyon:


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Dec 14, 2004)

Well done Sarah & Raewyn - it sure was a big weekend for testing!  

Congrats!  

Donna artyon:


----------



## chinto01 (Dec 14, 2004)

congrats and remember now the journey really begins!


----------



## bignick (Dec 14, 2004)

Just a little side note...

It is now almost official....I found out tonight I passed the test so now there is nothing left but the public demonstration in January.


----------



## cashwo (Dec 14, 2004)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Congrads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


artyon:


----------



## Sin (Dec 15, 2004)

I can't wait till i reach that level....Good Job 

i'll keep training and aspire to the best of my potential :jedi1:


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 15, 2004)

That's great to hear Nick~!!  Congratulations~!  

*Pat on the back*

~Tess


----------



## ppko (Dec 15, 2004)

congratulations to Sarah, Raiwyn, and Nick artyon:


----------



## BrandiJo (Dec 15, 2004)

congrats nick


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 15, 2004)

So where's the pics or are you studying for finals now? Then we can all wait but we do want to see them!  TW


----------



## Vadim (Dec 15, 2004)

Congrats Nick!artyon: 

-Vadim


----------



## kenpo tiger (Dec 15, 2004)

Biggie - we're cabbage-patching out here!  You rock.


----------



## bignick (Dec 15, 2004)

i haven't got them yet...

the second they show up in my email...they'll show up here...


----------



## bignick (Dec 22, 2004)

Alrighty...here are some pictures....I don't have the really cool ones I was running my mouth off about. If I ever get my hand on them they'll come up here to.







 This is myself and some fellow students conferencing before the technique portion. This was after the written and physical, and now we're all dressed up and ready to roll.








  Umm...just me doing a roundhouse...








   This is me coming in for an axe kick on an instructor during the hogu drills








 Getting a back kick on one of the holders. A couple of times they made me do the techniques with back kicks over because they liked watching the holders go flying...








   Here we're doing Palgwe Pal Chang...







   And finally this is me coming in for another skip in axe kick....
   P.S.  I know my guard dropped, nobody's perfect...:wink:



   Well, if I come across any more good ones I'll share them.  Until then, thank you everyone for your support...


----------



## Lisa (Dec 22, 2004)

Great pics Nick.  Thanks for sharing.

 umm... you really do your name justice!!!!!


----------



## BrandiJo (Dec 23, 2004)

very cool nick


----------



## Sarah (Dec 23, 2004)

Fantastic pictures Nick...very cool!


----------



## MJS (Dec 23, 2004)

Great pics Nick!!! Thanks for posting them!!!

And again.. Congrats!!!! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## The Kai (Dec 23, 2004)

Great pic's it looks like you did a great job of it

Todd


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 23, 2004)

Cook pics Nick, and I agree you do your name justice.  No mats I noticed, that would be a slick floor to do your technique on. I think you said you went somewhere for testing, that is not your normal school setting. We have a couple of schools with wood floor and I noticed its easier to do form on. We have mats on top of thick carpeting which is really difficult to balance on sometimes.  Well, keep the pics coming, more more!!  tW


----------



## kenpo tiger (Dec 23, 2004)

Love seeing the pics! More! (Makes me want to go back to tkd and finish!)

Seriously, I agree with TW.  Doing certain kicks on a slick wood floor -- *tiger shivers*.

Question:  I was eligible for a half red/half black belt before black.  Why is yours white stripe?  (My tkd assn was WTF.  Does that make the difference?)  KT


----------



## bignick (Dec 23, 2004)

No, we're WTF as well, it's just something new our school is trying out. We call it a red senior and it comes between red and black. The test for red senior is supposed to give you a taste of the black belt test. It's a lot different than our other color belt test. All our other color belt tests just have techniques, forms and breaking. On the red senior test there is an oral quiz on history and theory of power and breaking. Also, part of the test is to demonstrate leadership abilities and confidence. It is basically a transition between the color belts and black belt. It's kinda hard to explain but it basically boils down to a mini version of the black belt test.

 As far as the floor.  That actually played in my friend an myself's favor.  We train at the university on a hardwood dance floor and almost everyone else testing trains on the puzzle mats or carpeting.  Wood floors aren't too bad, I'm just glad we didn't have to demonstrate any sweeps or things like that.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 23, 2004)

right on, Nick.

 You remind me of Big Chris from our club.  The way you hold yourself in the pics suggests that you might move like he does.  He moves lightly and silently - surprising to most for a big guy.  That's kewl - I'd like to see you train live sometime.

 Congratulations again!


----------



## bignick (Dec 23, 2004)

thanks for the compliments...


----------



## kenpo tiger (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks for the explanation, Biggie.

Used to train on just an all-weather type carpet with no padding underneath.  Horrible burns on the bottom of your feet and forget it if you fell...  canvas without padding is a trip too.  I'll take the flat surfaces anytime when I have to pivot, though.  Easier on the knees.


----------



## bignick (Feb 2, 2005)

I just know you all wanted some more pics of me....(and if not, just don't say anything and let me satisfy my ego trip...)

  These are from the promotion ceremony where we all did a demo. My friend and I did a fight scene...ps...I'm the big guy...






 That's me taking the fall, probably one of the worst I've ever taken...I was so excited all those lessons in judo and jujutsu on ukemi just kinda faded away...






   This one was much easier to take...but I almost went off the stage...big aircraft need a long landing strip.






   This was from the part we all did together...yes I am jumping and there is some air beneath my foot....






 Some people are just wired right...this is my buddy doing the same kick I did in the previous picture, he was a sprinter and triple jumper at my university before he graduated...kid's got wings






   Here's me throwing some of that judo and jujutsu stuff...I'm taking him over with a kote gaeshi...the crowd loved this one...






   Here he tried to do a spin hook kick and I slid in and caught it and proceeded to sweep out his other leg...






   My buddy going for the head shot...he get's them all to often for me being a almost a foot taller...






   Me attempting a 540 spinning hook kick...I can do them...I swear...






   Getting a head shot of my own, but I miss so...






   ...gotta follow it up with the 360 roundhouse...

   well...thanks for taking this ego trip with me....have a nice day


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 3, 2005)

Sweet pics, Nick.  The training really is paying off for you.  Your stances and your technique with the jujutsu looked really clean.  I especially liked the kotogayeosh and tominage pics.  Also, seeing a big guy take air spells big trouble for any opponent.  If you ever come to Duluth, I'll invite you to my dojang if you are interested.

 :asian: 

upnorthkyosa


----------



## MJS (Feb 3, 2005)

Awesome Nick!!!  Thanks for posting the pics!!!!!! :ultracool  :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## bignick (Feb 3, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Sweet pics, Nick. The training really is paying off for you. Your stances and your technique with the jujutsu looked really clean. I especially liked the kotogayeosh and tominage pics. Also, seeing a big guy take air spells big trouble for any opponent. If you ever come to Duluth, I'll invite you to my dojang if you are interested.
> 
> :asian:
> 
> upnorthkyosa


 Thanks for the offer...but I don't get to that area much...


----------



## Aqua4ever (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow! cool pictures  Congrats 
Aqua


----------



## bignick (Feb 3, 2005)

Upnorth...Should have said I'll definitely keep it in mind if I ever plan on coming out that way...

 Thanks for the compliments...my ego feels plenty satisfied...now we can let this thread quietly fade away again....

 Until the 2nd dan test!


----------



## TigerWoman (Feb 3, 2005)

Not so fast...thanks for the pics, cool to see you in action. How long to the 2nd dan test?  And what do you have to do?  TW


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 3, 2005)

Great pic so big wow nick nice jobartyon:


----------



## bignick (Feb 3, 2005)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Not so fast...thanks for the pics, cool to see you in action. How long to the 2nd dan test?  And what do you have to do?  TW



Oh...it'll be a couple years....not even worrying about it...I'm just enjoying this and having a lot of fun training now...


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Feb 3, 2005)

Nick,

Just how BIG are you?  


Regards,


Steve


----------



## BrandiJo (Feb 3, 2005)

very nice nick, thanks for the pics


----------



## jjmcc (Feb 3, 2005)

you will do well my son Wow Nice PIC my Son Your Not Called Big Nick For Nothing. :karate::bow: :yinyang:


----------



## bignick (Feb 3, 2005)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Nick,
> 
> Just how BIG are you?
> 
> ...




Well...the camera angle and my partner's size helps with the illusion....
But I guess I'm no flyweight at 6'5'' and about 330 lbs...


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 4, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> Thanks for the offer...but I don't get to that area much...



Well, the offer stands.  Nothing like a four hour drive...

Again, congrats, Mr. Bignick.

artyon: 

upnorthkyosa


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 4, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> Upnorth...Should have said I'll definitely keep it in mind if I ever plan on coming out that way...
> 
> Thanks for the compliments...my ego feels plenty satisfied...now we can let this thread quietly fade away again....
> 
> Until the 2nd dan test!



Whoops, I didn't see this post!  I may have to start a similar thread when I get closer to my third dan test...I've got about a year to go...


----------



## arnisador (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks for  the pics!


----------



## bignick (Mar 2, 2006)

Well, it's become official, I guess.  

I'll be testing for 2nd dan in tae kwon do this June.

In addition, I'll be testing for shodan in jujutsu around april, and possibly be cross-ranked in judo at the same time at shodan.  

It's hard to believe it'll be a year and a half...time flies...

Oh well, I gotta busy couple months ahead.


----------



## Laborn (Mar 2, 2006)

My birthday is saturday lol.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 2, 2006)

Laborn said:
			
		

> My birthday is saturday lol.



:idunno:


----------



## Slippery_Pete (Apr 4, 2006)

It is official that you are testing for your 2nd degree?  It seems to change everytime I ask...


----------

